# Funny goat stories



## Kittikity (Oct 21, 2004)

From the things I've read here I can see that goats can be quite the characters.. I thought it would be need if everybody told funny/amazing/interesting things their goats do/have done..


----------



## lazybee (Mar 13, 2006)

My daughter taught her goat to run and jump up into her arms! It was hilarious until she got too big!! ...the goat


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Before I went out to the back pasture, which was where at the time we were keeping all of our boer girls. I started to walk out toward the back fence, and I heard a noise behind me, I looked and the herd queen was following me, and so were all the other goats! I have lots of other ones, but none at the top of my mind right now. See ya, bye.


----------



## rranch (May 19, 2006)

I have a 2yr old pygmy doe who not only is house broken, but comes in every day for her daily crackers and possibly a nap. She also spends college football season in the house watching OU football. When my daughter and I took all the goats (except her)to the shows, my husband felt sorry for her as a tiny kid crying in the pen.So, in she came to snuggle up for a ball game


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

The first goat to kid here this year was one of my Kinder does, who had two (surviving) babies. My Ober X Boer doe was still pregnant (she had big triplets, total of 36 lbs. of baby!), and wide as a house. Her back, broad with the pregnancy, was flat like those big circus horses they use for bareback riders. The Kinder kids very quickly learned how to jump up on Opal's broad back and go for a ride, even though they were still small enough to walk underneath her without brushing her belly!

The second batch of Kinder kids this year was quads, and one of the does was born, and remains, tiny. She is a little scamp, going in and out through the cattle panels freely. Whenever she sees me outside, she comes running, and accompanies me wherever I go around the place. One day she followed the boy next door home (he was just getting home from school), and when he went indoors, and shut the door, she went racing back down the road to the goat pens like there was a monster after her. She is the cutest little thing, almost looks like a tiny fawn -- she even has some spots.

Kathleen


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

When Sara, my Alpine doe, was little last year, I took her with me to the Renaissance Faire (I'm a performer there - Morris dancing). There are young women there who go around selling roses from baskets, and one of them discovered that Sara liked rose-petals, so she started saving them. She fed Sara the petals, then gave her one tiny rose that she didn't think she could sell. Sara looked up at her then jumped and grabbed the rose that she had tucked into her bodice.

There are also "mud people" at the Faire. One stopped to chat then walked away - Sara took off after him and looked like she was going to headbutt him in the backside - fortunately she slipped just before she made contact. He never even noticed!

I would leave her with "Uncle" Shawn while I was performing - I came back to find her "dancing" with him, both leaping and prancing. 

Then at the end of the day, she jumped into my lap . . .


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

My first goat, Henrietta, was a head-strong Alpine. One day all the doors in the house were open as my mom had just had the kitchen floor tiled with those big Mexican paving tiles-a very expensive addition in those days for our big working class family. We had all been threatened with death if we went into the kitchen for a full 24 hours and we knew my mom meant it-this project was a really big deal for her. Well, I had Henrietta out and was trimming feet or brushing her or something. I had her tied to the railing in the driveway, below the back steps to the mud room behind the kitchen. I had to go to the bathroom so I just left her there tied securely. As I was "doing my business" just a few minutes later, I heard my mother SCREAM!!!! And though she denies it to this day (almost 30 years later) I think I heard her drop the "f bomb", as some kids say. Needless to say, I had a premonition that I just might be in trouble. I raced into the living room in time to see Henrietta standing in the middle of the kitchen looking around nonchalantly as if to say, "Where's the carrots?" My mother was trying desperately to smack her with a broom without stepping onto her precious tiles. Henrietta just stood there gazing at her as if she were crazy. I grabbed her lead rope by leaning WAY out into the kitchen with the broom handle and looping it. Anyhow, we didn't laugh about it THAT day but whenever someone mopped the floor, they would mention her "tracks"-the uneven pavers that she had tromped across.


----------



## mammawof3 (Jan 31, 2004)

We raise meat, but have 2 dairy that i am milking,now that all kids are weaned-too prevent the whole herd from getting too the exyra grain, the milkers are taken through a gate-held w/cable and springhook-into a pen of hotwire-then through another gate to be milked. You must be very careful unletching the cable,i have been zapped a few times-i was late w/morning milking, when i went out-both milkers were in the center lot-waiting by the other gate-the latch on the gate was open-but the gate was closed back! How they managed to unhook it-w/out getting zapped is beyond me-i have visions of the "big" Saanen-useing the smaller Nubian as a "shock obsorber" while she worked on the latch-the Nubian really shies at the gate now, you practically have to shove her through? :shrug: I have not been late again-so may never know the mystery..but they sure can be smart!


----------



## Wingdo (Oct 5, 2002)

From my book of "Farm Tales" written a couple of years back...


Goat-races​



In the late fifties, we accidentally got involved in racing a few quarter horses. This was an accident because it was always considered rude in my family, to bet or brag about anything we owned, including our livestock. We never bet âhard moneyâ on anything due to the fact that there was very little of it that could be thrown away on such ventures, but the prize money could be had if you knew what you were doing and had the right animal for the job. One of the first things I learned about race horses was the fact that when a horse goes into training, it can develop some interesting habits. The cause of many of these âhabitsâ was that some folks would sacrifice a good animal for the sake of money. They would over work the horse trying to make it something it was not or as Grandpa always said, âTry to make a pickle from a pumpkin.â It just canât be done. This push could cause undue stress or tension for the animal, making them rebel against everything they were ever taught about good manners. It should be tattooed on some folks foreheads that, âAll horses are not racehorses.â
There are exceptions to every rule, and with Grandpaâs experience with equine in general, we were pretty successful at keeping our horses âon the groundâ by not overburdening them with too much pressure. One tool that we used with great success was a doe/nanny goat. If we had a young horse that started worrying or developed the nasty habit of self-abuse, the first thing we tried was a little extra attention, and if that failed, a nanny goat was the answer. Sometimes the horses would bite themselves, stand and rock in their stalls, or begin the relentless stall walking. These animals needed constant company and a good nanny would offer a diversion or something more maternal perhaps, for these distraught animals to think about or play with.
It was another cool morning in January and I was excited about one of my favorite quarter horses being involved in a high impact race at a Kentucky racetrack. He was a high-strung animal that had come out of the womb at a dead run, and I had worked with him since the day he jumped out of his mama. As was the case with many horses that spent a lot of time in a stall while in training, they would sometimes develop nervous habits, and this colt received a glass-eyed, brown and white, lop-eared and slightly pigeon toed nanny goat almost immediately. He quickly became extremely attached to this nanny and you would never see one without the other, even in the off-season. Because the colt would be so âwiredâ when taken out of his stall, we got in to a habit of leading the nanny to the training track with him, so he would be more manageable. This relationship continued and we soon got into a habit of turning the goat loose to graze or to just wander around while the horse was worked. 
We loaded the pair in the trailer that morning without incident and headed for the track. As we arrived and received our barn assignment, we took the pair to their stall, and a short time later, we took the colt out to loosen up and discovered he was going to go nuts without his nanny coming along. Trying to keep a relatively low profile, we ended up taking âMiss Nannyâ with us. The track was almost empty so we figured there was no problem with her being on the sidelines. There were a couple of folks that did offer up an occasional sideways glance, followed by a smile or giggle, but generally everything else was looking pretty good. The colt settled in and worked like he was born to it (which in fact he was) and we soon cooled him down and put him back in his stall, feeling pretty good about the dayâs events, so far.
The colt was in the third race that day. With the quick moving quarter horse races, we were in the box (saddle-up area) just as the first race was finished. Grandpa held the lead for Miss Nanny while I saddled the colt, which had the reassuring appearance of being âall business.â Soon afterwards, I gave the jockey a leg aboard and Grandpa handed me the leash to that ridiculous looking goat. We then escorted the horse to the track without incident and I thought to myself, âThis is going to be easy.â As post time was nearing, the jockey kept the colt near the rail to loosen up and the nanny and colt both seemed as calm as Uncle Budâs pond. They were even okay when the colt was loaded into the gate, which was about thirty yards from where we were standing. The coltsâ eyes were bulging, his nostrils were flared and a light sweat had formed on his neck from anticipation. He was totally pumped, and the second the gate opened, he came out full bore and on top of the field by a length. As I watched him charging down the track, I got excited, as did Grandpa, the crowd and that goofy goat.
Now usually, there would not be a chance of this little lady getting away from my normal grip, but in my excitement I had apparently lost touch with both ânormalâ and the goat. As I watched the thundering hooves just a screaming down the home stretch, I suddenly noticed there was a goat in hot pursuit! The last thing in the field of eight was a brown and white, lop-eared, glass-eyed nanny goat at full bore in an effort to catch her stable mate! I also noticed, in my embarrassment, that she was really not doing a bad job of running! The goat was stretched out, belly to the ground, and I think she would have won the race had it been another fifty yards to the finish line! I was standing there hoping against hope that nobody else would notice this âgoat at a full gallop,â however it soon became quite apparent that this was not going to be the case. As the announcer called the race, he didnât hesitate for a second as he said, ââ¦and the goat is disqualified, as it comes in without a rider.â This drew a round of laughter from everyone but Grandpa and me.
Even though the horse came in on top by three lengths that day, from that day forth, the nanny would be led from the stall and out of the barn and then returned as soon as the horse left the building. That big quarter horse and his nanny were trained together on our home track, and when I think about it today, it is little wonder the goat could run so fast with all the training it had received while waiting for its friend on the sidelines! With this occurrence, I learned that there was an amazing relationship between a racehorse and its nanny. I can also tell you from experience there is nothing more embarrassing than watching your goat coming down the stretch, belly to the ground, trying to catch her buddy! As I think about it now, the âembarrassmentâ is nothing, when compared to something as sacred as a friend, and I am now proud to say that, yes, it did happen once.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

I _love_ that story! :dance:


----------



## mammawof3 (Jan 31, 2004)

Wingdo said:


> From my book of "Farm Tales" written a couple of years back...
> 
> 
> Goat-races​
> ...


I Loved this story!!


----------



## goatkid (Nov 20, 2005)

My herd queen, Isis lived in my house for the first two weeks of her life, and since I worked on a friend's goat farm at the time, also accompanied me to work that spring. The result is that she sometimes doesn't think she's a goat. I'm sure she sometimes thinks she's some sort of a cross between a cat and a dog. At 200 lb. she will, at times, try to sit in my lap and she rubs on me like a kitty. She's also been known to butt smaller goats when I'm leading them because she's not getting all the attention.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

I have free range rabbits that occasionaly get into my doe's food, one day while I was watching she picked a rabbit up out of her food by the ear and gently placed it beside the food pail. Now the rabbits keep their ears down!


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

I think I'm going to write a country song titled "Every Light in the Barn is On".  I usually go out to feed just around sunset, so I'm not feeding the horses in the dark - I swear, if I'm just 20 minutes late, those goats flip the light switches to remind me!


----------



## Dee (May 12, 2002)

My husband's bottle baby came out with us to put a new fence post in. As my husband was laying flat on the ground, trying to pull a small boulder out of the three foot deep hole, Billie came over...looked at him, looked in the hole, looked at him again, then tried to climb into the hole. Guess she figured there had to be something interesting going on in there.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

We had a pygmy that gave birth to twins. One died and the other looked like it was on the way too. A woman I know was there and couldn't stand it and took her home. The goat was housebroken and lived like a pampered pet for many years.


----------



## goatlover270 (Dec 29, 2006)

Just was thinking to myself as I read these cute stories, about yalls goaties. 
I do not know how on earth you can raise these sweet creatures and either use them for meat or something. :Bawling: is exactly what i would do, if one of mine was for that. :nono: not me. I cannot do it. I raise for my personal use and mostly they are rescues that I have kept for myself. I do adopt out some, but rarely. It just tears me apart when they go. I do my best not to get attached to ones that I will adopt out, but it is so very hard. [strongsad 
I have got many stories I could tell, probably could write a book. I have got home movies of my animals, memories will live on forever of them. 
Something that sticks in my mind is a billy that my son has, he trained him to jump up and put his front feet on your leg and get a pet. He will follow us around on farm while we are fixing fences etc...
Well, he decided that he would try to help so he got into my sons tool belt and pulled the hammer out and went over to the gate and started like he was trying to hammer. It was the cutest thing. He has even gotten the handle of a broom stuck in between his horns and moved his head around like he was sweeping. I know it sounds like made it up, but if you woulda been there, you woulda believed it. It was definitely unique, i wish i woulda had film that day,  next time for sure.  
Animals are so fun to watch, especially the babies, some stories i have of them, maybe another time......
God Bless and by the way, I still could use some help on that post about putting pictures up :help: thanks. :angel:


----------



## Marjorie Dickso (Jul 4, 2005)

I've decided that goats are overgrown rats. Smart, get into anything. Only difference is I really enjoy these goats. Don't think I would ever "like" a rat. They always want attention. My dog don't like the Billy (Mr. Stinky) and vice versa because of the attention the other gets. I don't currently keep the goats in a pen until night time. After kidding (my first) in March I know that needs to change. I don't have a story right now but will soon, I'm sure. I NEVER liked goats until these 4 came on the place. They are very entertaining and exasperating!! Great thread.


----------



## momofmany (Feb 23, 2005)

Funny because I was just looking at my posts on another site and I wrote this a few months ago____________________________

I let the goats out of their 1/4 acre pen in to the yard today so they can graze on new stuff. So then later today, as I am making the children lunch, I looked at the bag of bread we get from a local deli for the critters, and told Jessie to take the bread out to round the goats up back into the pen. After a considerable amount of time Jessie comes back and informs me she cannot find the goats. Remembering my strange fear from the morning when I let them out that they would somehow get into trouble, I got a little frightened. I ran down the stairs to get my shoes on. As I was doing so, Rosie, my nanny goats comes out of Jessie's room with a piece of cardboard in her mouth and an expression that said "well what are you rushing around all panicked for???" Right on cue the other two does followed her out LOL.
I am thinking my old crotchety dog pushed the back door open and they just came on in smile.gif Thank the L-rd for concrete floors!


----------



## ChickenMom (Sep 27, 2005)

Traveler, one of my bucks is a big baby. There used to be a rabbit that would get into his pen, he would jump up on a stump and scream until someone would come **** the rabbit away.


----------



## Carrie C (Apr 7, 2005)

I taught my first goat to nod her head when asked "Shannon, do you want some bread?" She won a prize for being the most talented goat at State Fair. Hee, hee. It's still funny and she's been doing it for 8 years!


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

One of the first years we had goats, I went out to the barn to check on them one rainy day and was surprised to see one of the kids bouncing up and down on the other side of a solid four foot gate, high enough for me to see him bouncing above it.

How was he bouncing up and down so high? I came a little closer to look on the other side, where the young bull lay up against it, seemingly oblivious to the kid jumping up and down on top of him. Sure wished I'd had my camcorder.

mary


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Oh gosh....I have one or two storys (these are older ones...I had posted on here but will repost them).

Story 1 (happened back in 2003)

I moved this year twice but this happend at the first house I moved to(long story can't explain why I moved twice would take to long). I have three goats 2 nubian wethers and a La Mancha doe.

Let me set up the place a little bit for ya so you get the jist of what happens. First off it is a 30 acre place we were renting that had horses on it with a nice big barn. All the fencing was wooden and there was a metal gate at the top of the drive way. The drive way is gravel and lined with some pretty but small oak or willow trees(well they were some kind of tree). All the land had just one perimater fence and then of course there were areas in side that fenced in, I had my doe out in the yard outside and she was grazing(the fencing was wooden so she could get through if she really wanted to but I was watching).

I watched her through the window and was writing something on the computer(I was home alone and we lived close to a quiet road) when I looked up to see to a young boy on a bike riding past my place. I go outside(no shoes on) just to make sure my doe Brandy doesn't go say hi. Well he goes past(phew I heave a big sigh) then BAM!! My doe caught sight of the boy and off she went through the fence onto the road after the boy and out of sight .

I took off running screaming my head off up the drive way( I was bare foot and the drive way was gravel and quite long, get the picture?). By the time I got to the gate they were half way down the road with my goat just trotting beside the boy like she knew him all her life. I am screaming my bloody loungs off trying to get the boy to stop. He just looks back at me looks at my doe and keeps going .

So I take off after them at a dead run. People start driving past and they look at me like (what the heck is that girl doing out here with no shoes on running like the devil him self is after her) then they look ahead and see a goat following a boy on a bike, they put two and two togther and start laughing their heads off and then just keep driving on.

Long story short I got her back after much running and screaming . But it was sooo funny since I was dressed in my comfy clothes and stuff plus it was freezing out and I was bare foot. She was quite happy to come back with me. But yea I guess if it wasn't funny to you guys here you just had to be there. Hope you had a good laugh!!(cause my family sure did when they got home and heard and of course later on I did also, that is after I got done trembling my bloody head off) The thing that scared the crap out of me is that semi's and dump trucks are almost the only thing that drives on that road and they go fast! So all I could think of is goat guts struin all over the road . Now I know you guys have heard of dogs that chase kids on bikes but I bet you have never heard of a goat chasing kids on bikes :haha: .


Story 2 (same doe...happened in 2003)

I have a young rooster who i dubbed Romeo but the problem is that he thinks my doe named Brandy is Juliet 8O !I am not joking!!This young rooster loves Brandy and Brandy seems to love him!!!Romeo will perch on Brandy's back and she is very careful when she walks around to no jolt him to much. It is very very funny to see their relationship, i mean come on a chicken and a goat ! He prefers to hang with Brandy than his chicken girlfriends!!!!It is just so funny, i will try and get some pic's of these two lovebirds togther. He even loves to use her as a perch for when he goes to sleep. He will groom her and talk to her and she will turn her head and talk to him and nudge him 8O . I know that this really is a stupid topic but it is just really really funny to see these two. Has anybody else ever had this happen????

Lol now these where also WRITTEN in 2003 when I was a wee bit younger...hence the ahum...interesting way of writing it. Brandy whom is the star of many a funny story is my favorite doe. She is pregnent for her 3rd time and now is almost 5 years old. She has 2 daughters that I have kept out of her and still is my favorite doe of all time. She LOVES to climb into my lap (all 150lbs of her  ) same as her two daughters. But boy does she have a mind of her own! LOL....wouldn't trade her for the world (I think she is me in goat form.....we are both STUBBORN and easy keepers  )

Here is a photo of Brandy the Brat with her two daughters (2006 daughter Winnie is on the left, then 2005 daughter in the middle and Brandy on the far right)









Here is 2005 daughter Willow with her momma Brandy (Willow is now almost as dark as her mom and roughly the same size....out in the field it is sometimes hard to define which is which)









And this is one of her showing her additude (LOL)









Ok I am sooooo keeping quiet now..

MotherClucker


----------

